# elite peptides legit ?



## WantsWidth (Apr 1, 2016)

Can anybody give any kind of feedback on this outfit?

Thank you


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (May 17, 2016)

Thier peptides are legit an good prices with free shipping,best on the net....but they have the most horrible shipping time an service.....they almost never ship the same day even if you order early morning,sometimes won't ship will the 3rd day,an they fuck up orders too send you either not enough of what you order or completely something else,they fixed one shorted order of mine but the last one they left me hanging so far,it's a real shame cause I ordered every week,oh well they don't have to worry about seeing my money no more I'll pay more for good service if I have to,that's more important than prices


----------

